# Option 40- Denied.



## TH15 (Jun 18, 2011)

Long story short, I was able to obtain an option 40 recently and was denied it at MEPS due to having surgery to fix a hernia I had. It had something to with the Airborne physical- apparently only an actual military doctor, not a MEPS doc, can OK my hernia surgery for Airborne.

I have one question based on this: Is this strictly an Army policy, or would I be able to obtain an actual contract in a different branch- say for Combat Control?


----------



## dmcgill (Jun 27, 2011)

...Go talk to an Air Force recruiter. Anyone else will only be able to speculate brother.


----------



## TH15 (Jun 27, 2011)

Ha, wow I'm an idiot. Thanks guys.


----------

